

Memcached was the right choice - anuaitt
http://anurag-maher.blogspot.in/2012/08/memcached-was-right-choice.html

======
anuaitt
[http://anurag-maher.blogspot.in/2012/08/wow-memcached-was-
so...](http://anurag-maher.blogspot.in/2012/08/wow-memcached-was-so-simple-to-
install.html)

